# 63 Stingray vs 63 Typhoon



## miller32 (Sep 14, 2012)

What is the difference between the 1963 Stingray frame and a 1963 Typhoon 20" frame?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2012)

I would think they are the same. Later on when fenders were installed on the Stingray the frames may have been a bit wider at the top of the seatstays for the S2 rims.


----------



## how (Sep 15, 2012)

no they are not the same, I believe the Sting Ray frame is longer,,and it is very much sought after and worth way more than the Typhoon frame


----------



## kingsting (Sep 15, 2012)

The Sting-Ray frames didn't get longer until sometime in 1965 so it is possible that the earlier bikes used the same frame.


----------



## GenuineRides (Sep 16, 2012)

On the early bikes they are the same frame, part #1940-A and fork part#2008, only difference is the fork striping (stingray had the V or arrowhead, early typhoon had 3 stripe) and I think chrome crown on the front fork too, stingray had, typhoon didn't have it.

GenuineRides


----------



## greenephantom (Sep 26, 2012)

The main difference?  A couple hundred bucks if you have the guard with original Sting-Ray screen.
But once you get down to the bare frame, no difference at all.  I'm sure many a '63 Sting-Ray has been built around a frame that originally left the factory as a Typhoon.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 26, 2012)

*100% right*



greenephantom said:


> The main difference?  A couple hundred bucks if you have the guard with original Sting-Ray screen.
> But once you get down to the bare frame, no difference at all.  I'm sure many a '63 Sting-Ray has been built around a frame that originally left the factory as a Typhoon.
> Cheers, Geoff




You are 100% right on.


----------

